# Bathroom costs



## bamboozle (17 Apr 2008)

Typically how much would it cost to get your bathroom renovated (new toilet, sink, shower & tiled) can anyone recommend any good & cheap bathroom companies in Dublin?


----------



## deedee80 (17 Apr 2008)

I found nationwide tiles and bathrooms in liffey valley good to deal with. I got old bathroom suite removed, new bathroom suite fitted and tiled etc. I bought the tiles (a very nice polished porcelain) and suite from them and got a number of a guy from them who did the plumbing and tiling. The tiler/plumber was grand but took him a while to finish the job so not sure I would recommend him. But the whole thing came to around 3/3.5k which I have since learnt is quite reasonable! I was getting two bathrooms done at the time, main and ensuite and both jobs came to under 6k.


----------



## gnubbit (17 Apr 2008)

Hi,

I'm getting my bathroom done and was wondering the same.  I've been shopping around for several months now!

There are several companies who will undertake a complete refit.  You pick out what you want, then they supply and fit everything, sort the tiling, plumbing and electrics.  The downside is you pay a premium for this.  I have a small bathroom (2.4 x 1.7 m) and was quoted 9-11k for this by Ikon and Bathroom Creations.  I didn't think the sanitary ware was anything out of the ordinary.

I had a particularly bad experience dealing with Bathroom Creations.  Their service sounded great, as if it would take all the hassle out of getting the bathroom done, but in fact I would say I had more hassle than if I did everything myself!  They initially bombarded me with calls and then stopped returning my calls.  They don't have a showroom and sent me traipsing to industrial estates in Clondalkin (a pain when you don't drive).  The thing that annoyed me most was that they just didn't listen to what I said I wanted.  They quoted about 11k.  The last I heard from them was about 3 weeks ago when they promised to get back to me the next day.  This was the straw that broke the camel's back so I've completely written them off.

I've decided to get everything done myself.  I'm going to buy the stuff from Lifestyle Bath and Tiles in Stillorgan.  There is an incredibly nice and helpful girl called Lisa there.  Their stuff seems good and excellent value - much cheaper than the likes of B+Q.  It's costing me less than 2k to get everything except tiles for the bathroom and downstairs loo.  Sorry, I don't have the number to hand but will try to dig it out.  

My plumber is fitting same for 1k.  I've found some nice cheapish tiles in Homebase so am just shopping around for a tiler now.

Good luck!

Edit: should add the the plumber's price is for moving the toilet, sink, bath and shower - would normally cost less than that.


----------



## deedee80 (17 Apr 2008)

My mam is looking to get a new bathroom at the moment and she got a quote from Naas Tiles and Bathrooms (I think they're called) to remove whats there and replumb so that she can get a shower put in instead of a bath, remove the old tiles and do all the new tiling, plus the cost of the tiles they gave her a quote of 6,800.00 so they might be worth checking out.  She wants to get a few more quotes but has found them good to deal with so far.


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Apr 2008)

Was thinking of this myself but paying 10k for a bathrooms seem a lot.


----------



## Lulu123 (17 Apr 2008)

You are better off getting everything done seperately rather than a complete re-fit that these companies do..they charge you way over the odds.  I had the tiniest and i mean tiniest bathroom in my last house and companies wanted a lot of money for it. Bought the bathroom suite in b&q sale. Bought the tiles from Tilestyle and hired and plumber and a tiler seperately.  All done for less than 2k.


----------



## Wisecom (17 Apr 2008)

Getting my whole house done at tte moment so have checked all of this out recently.

Bathrooms: Looked at all the normal suppliers from Bathroom Creations to Vogue and even B&Q. Apparently B&Q fittings are quiet different and very difficult for plumbers to fit. Anyway, eventually decided to go with Vogue and got a quote. Noticed signs for a new supplier called Crystal Bathrooms (In Coolmine Industrial Estate). Had a look and got a quote from them for similar items. They were almost 40% cheaper than Vogue and many other suppliers. They also fit the units.

Tiles: Nationwide Tiles more expensive than Right price Tiles but the grout and all the other stuff needed for setting the tiles is much much more expensive in Right Price Tiles.


----------



## beetroot (17 Apr 2008)

Changed our avg sized bathroom this time last year and it worked out as follows:
New sink, bath, toilet - 1200
Tiles (whole bathroom) & grout etc - 1050
Towel Radiator - 600
bath screen - 300
Plumbing cost - 550
Tiling cost - 650


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Apr 2008)

This previous thread might help.


----------



## Complainer (24 Aug 2009)

Wisecom said:


> Getting my whole house done at tte moment so have checked all of this out recently.
> 
> Bathrooms: Looked at all the normal suppliers from Bathroom Creations to Vogue and even B&Q. Apparently B&Q fittings are quiet different and very difficult for plumbers to fit. Anyway, eventually decided to go with Vogue and got a quote. Noticed signs for a new supplier called Crystal Bathrooms (In Coolmine Industrial Estate). Had a look and got a quote from them for similar items. They were almost 40% cheaper than Vogue and many other suppliers. They also fit the units.


Has anyone used Crystal to fit out their bathroom?


----------



## chlipps (24 Aug 2009)

Cost depends on the type of bathroom furniture and fittings that you select... Replaced bathroom approx 4yrs back and cost approx 4k. 

Bath (whirlpool), sink, toilet - 1400 euro. Tiles 800, Plumber 600, Bath Panel 50 euro (Stainless from local workshop). Paint 100, Tiling labour (free as done it myself). Taps (500 euro - expensive but cool). Paint 100, Blind 100, Electrician (for whirlpool bath power supply). Other misc expenses like grout, adhesive, toilet seat, bathroom presses etc.. made up the remainder of the cost.. As above very much dependent on the the furniture and fittings you select


----------



## skingtile (25 Aug 2009)

for a standard bathroom package, based on 26 to 30 sq.yds,with standard bathroom suite,tiles supplied from a selection of about ten, all firsts and contemporary, ware fitting on a swop new for old,you can start at €2500. Just a guideline for you.


----------

